# January Issue of Maltese Magazine



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just got the January issue of Maltese Magazine and whose picture is on the back cover but Caira! She is take-your-breath-away beautiful. I'm sure Stacy & Dian are very very proud of her. What a doll baby.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Reckon I will have to go out and buy that issue!!! But she is beautfiul and I love to just go to her site and drool, she has some lovely pics of her pups that just makes your heartbeat race!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How THRILLING :aktion033: . I am a major fan of Stacy's delectable dogs . Sarah


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I started my subscription today & will get Jan's edition on Tuesday. I'm so excited! Cannot wait to see Caira's picture.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh NO!!! I forgot to subscribe. I had emailed, and received all the information.

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

This mag is by subscription only, right? Not in news stands.

Stacy, I need the info again, as it is lost in my gazillion emails. Hopefully, I can still get back issues.

I'm very interested in this mag. Even inquired about an ad for Rescue.

I'm just sick I don't have Caira's debut


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Oh NO!!! I forgot to subscribe. I had emailed, and received all the information.
> 
> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> ...


Deb, I just ordered mine today. The Jan issue has just gone out & Tom assured me that he would get my Jan issue in the mail today. Call him tomorrow. Bet it won't be too late.

Here's Stacy's post:

Tom and Theresa Myers of TNT maltese have started a new maltese magazine, so I thought I'd pass along the subscription info in case anybody wanted to subscribe. 
Here is the info that was posted

> As a publisher of a real estate magazine for
> almost
> > twenty years, I have finally put into motion a
> > personal dream of having a monthly magazine
> devoted
> > to the wonderful world of Maltese.
> > 
> > Coming next month, the first issue of this
> > full-sized, full color monthly magazine will be
> > published. > > will incorporate informative articles of interest
> to
> > pet and show owners alike, show pictures,
> > information about upcoming shows and events ,
> > informal pictures, litter announcements, grooming
> > tips, all aspects of what it takes for the proper
> > care and health of our wonderful breed.
> > 
> > Please join with me to make this magazine a
> tribute
> > to the Maltese by sending in any articles of
> > interest, wins, whatever will help our fellow
> > enthusiasts. Whether it be a first time owner,
> > seasoned breeder/ exhibitor, or an adoring pet
> > owner, please don't forget to advertise that
> winning
> > picture or beautiful family portrait.
> > 
> > One of my goals will be to keep this all color
> > magazine as cost efficient as possible, from a
> full
> > page ad at $280, half page $140, 1/8th of a page
> > (business card) at $35. The front cover and back
> > cover will be $375, subscriptions are $50 for a
> > year. It will be sent complimentary to all AKC
> > Maltese judges each month.
> > 
> > Sincerely,
> > Tom Meyer
> > TNT Maltese
> > T&T Photography & Publishing, Inc. 
> > [email protected]
> > 386-314-9430
> > 

And here's the link to that thread: Maltese magazine info


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well shoot!!!! I missed this whole thing. Would it be possible for someone to scan the page and PM to those who would like to see. I wouldn't want to cause a problem for anyone, or do anything illegal........


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynne, I'll order it in the morning B) 



And Susan, I'll see what I can do. :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy Congrats :aktion033: I want to see.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmmm, I ordered my subscription Jan. 3rd and haven't gotten it yet. I gave them my info over the phone, so I know they received it. I'll have to call them Monday. I wonder what happened? :huh: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine hasn't come yet -- mine hasn't come yet. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: I can't wait to see our Miss Crazy Caira in all her glory. :aktion033: 

Postman -- please, please, please bring my magazine tomorrow. :smmadder:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

AWW! You guys are SO AWESOME!!

Don't worry, I don't have mine yet either! The pic used was from a 'photoshoot' Caira had a few months ago. Robyn (iluvlucy) witnessed this particular photoshoot and will agree that Caira didnt' stop barking or wagging her tail the entire time. :smpullhair: But the pics were just soooooooo Caira! She's so happy. Always.

I suggested a 'featured pet maltese of the month' or something similar as an addition to the magizine, I really think that the pet owners have a lot to contribute and many times the magazines are show-ccentric. We'll see what thappens with that!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So we're all doing this :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I just love the little "Green Laughing Man"


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll join you...... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'll join you...... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


haha!
I just realized that the photo in the ad is the one I have on my sig, so that will give you a little preview, LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Stacy and Cuh-razy Caira!! I hope someone will scan the photo for us. Her first major publication!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Stacy and crazy Caira girl! We may need pawtographs. :grouphug:


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Way to go Caira :aktion033: you precious crazy little :innocent: ....................... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: We are so proud of you and your Mommy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: yaaaaaaaaaay

congrats :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay!!!!!! I love the photo in your siggie. Bet it looks wonderful in the magazine!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just got mine in the mail today and Caira is beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, I scanned the pic, my scanner is HORRIBLE so it looks better in print, but here it is. Hopefully it's ok 'legally' for me to post it, it's 'my' photo!
[attachment=32505:SCAN0016.jpg]

I did these topknots, so please excuse them, LOL


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is just beautiful! You must be so proud of her!  (and you of course)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> She is just beautiful! You must be so proud of her!  (and you of course)[/B]


She just keeps getting prettier and prettier - I am very proud of her! But Dian is the one who is the one who bred this stunning girl, so I can't take much credit!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

That's an awesome picture of beautiful Caira! I received my first issue of the magazine yesterday.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Stacy, way to go. I don't have a subscription but I sure do want to get a copy of that. Caira looks fantastic. What a thrill for all of you. And to think, I actually met her and she and Katie played together in NJ. I feel honored and extremely thrilled for you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow Stacy, way to go. I don't have a subscription but I sure do want to get a copy of that. Caira looks fantastic. What a thrill for all of you. And to think, I actually met her and she and Katie played together in NJ. I feel honored and extremely thrilled for you.[/B]


Um, you do realize that I PAID for her to be on the back cover? 

Of course now Lucy is sitting here pouting and wondering why SHE doesn't get to be on the back cover of Maltese Monthly! She is such a princess.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!! That is a wonderful photo!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!! Congrats Stacy!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrads!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, how wonderful to have Caira's picture in the magazine! :chili: :chili:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations! She is very pretty!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Um, you do realize that I PAID for her to be on the back cover?[/B]


I'm subscribing tomorrow......
and as for you paying for Caira's picture, do you really think if I paid them, they'd put Archie's picture in??? I think NOT.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Caira looks GREAT!!!! Congratulations :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I loved seeing that mag, at the Orlando Show. How wonderful you got the back cover!

YEAH for you!

enJOY,

Melanie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Caira is stunning and crazy in one package.

Stacey - she is on her way to stardom .. Miss Queen of the Nile :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've called and subscribed to the magazine, Tom says he has more January issues left. Cool. :thumbsup:


----------

